# PA State/Regional Final 9/22



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello again everyone 
I am pleased to announce that scheduled is the PA State/Regional Final set for Sunday 9/22 in Pottsville, PA...the flyer will be up soon...

Those of your familiar with 12volt Dave's annual shows will be happy to know it is at that same venue...address below 

Location	Union Station, Downtown, 300 Centre Street, 17901


As of this moment it is a MECA 3x event and scheduled right around a month prior to world finals so those that intend on going to Alabama can get a good read on where they stand with just a month to go....

I am sure Iasca will be represented here as well...

Questions can be asked here or through PM or even email as well as text/call

I hope to see a lot of folks come out for this !

Josh


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Happy, Happy, Happy!!!!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i'll be there


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Have to see how well i do at "shake the lake" to see if I'm going to be close to getting enough points for finals.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Navy Chief said:


> Have to see how well i do at "shake the lake" to see if I'm going to be close to getting enough points for finals.


Mark 
This event while listed as a "finals" event it has no point total needed to compete...

It is a triple point event so it can help your overall total to amass 40 points for WORLD FINALS...

Hope that cleared it up for you and we see you on the 22nd of September..

Josh


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

d3adl1fter said:


> Mark
> This event while listed as a "finals" event it has no point total needed to compete...
> 
> It is a triple point event so it can help your overall total to amass 40 points for WORLD FINALS...
> ...


Josh

I knew it was not a true finals event, what I meant was if I don't have at least 25 points after shake the lake, which will require a second place or better, then I probably will call it for the season. I have 18 points right now. If I have at least 25 points by this show then I will go in an effort to getting to 40 for finals. After taking second in MECA last time at this show I re-did almost everything. Redoing the amp rack this weekend and re-tuning again for the shake the lake show. I just don't have enough time or cash to do more than about 4 more shows this year, that would include finals.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

remember Mark, you still have to attend YOUR state final (VA. assuming they have one) to be qualified for Finals as per MECA Rules IIRC.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> remember Mark, you still have to attend YOUR state final (VA. assuming they have one) to be qualified for Finals as per MECA Rules IIRC.


Howard 
Thank you much for pointing that out, I knew I was forgetting something...


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> remember Mark, you still have to attend YOUR state final (VA. assuming they have one) to be qualified for Finals as per MECA Rules IIRC.


Well thats an interesting fact I didnt know, that may have an even more interesting answer.

I live in Virginia and even own a house there, however I am a legal resident of Pennsylvania. Additionally I have a Pennsylvania drivers lisence not Virginia and my truck is registered in Pennsylvania. I actually registered with Steve Stern at a show in Virginia and at the time he said I would probably have to be registered as Pennsylvania because everything associated with my truck is Pennsylvania. Sadly I never followed up with the answer because I didnt understand the implications of why it mattered.

Additionally are you allowed to enter state finals that are not for your home state, specifically that combined finals in Indiana looks tasty as a quadruple point event. Also is there going to be a Virginia state finals, there is nothing on the events list for one yet.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> Well thats an interesting fact I didnt know, that may have an even more interesting answer.
> 
> I live in Virginia and even own a house there, however I am a legal resident of Pennsylvania. Additionally I have a Pennsylvania drivers lisence not Virginia and my truck is registered in Pennsylvania. I actually registered with Steve Stern at a show in Virginia and at the time he said I would probably have to be registered as Pennsylvania because everything associated with my truck is Pennsylvania. Sadly I never followed up with the answer because I didnt understand the implications of why it mattered.
> 
> Additionally are you allowed to enter state finals that are not for your home state, specifically that combined finals in Indiana looks tasty as a quadruple point event. Also is there going to be a Virginia state finals, there is nothing on the events list for one yet.


ask Andy about this one


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> ask Andy about this one


Lol, I forgot he went thru this when he was living in New York. he was actually with me when I registered. 


Anyone here going to "Shake the Lake" in Erie on the 18th by chance.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mark,
I would contact Steve ASAP if I were you. You can enter any show you wish to compete in but you cant be the state champ of a state you don't live in. Its long and complicated, but even if you take first in your class you wont be the state champion but you will take first place points. 
Without entering the state finals Steve and MECA associate you with you wont be qualified to receive or enter MECA Finals unless the rules have changed.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Any word on the Iasca side of things?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

If this becomes a 10x event I have a chance to attend finals


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Any word on the Iasca side of things?


Any word on who is actually organizing the IASCA side of things?:laugh:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Any word on who is actually organizing the IASCA side of things?:laugh:


Or this^. It's this or the Tintbox shows.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Scott Snyder is in charge of IASCA side of the event for Dave's show, no idea on Tintbox


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Scott Snyder is in charge of IASCA side of the event for Dave's show, no idea on Tintbox


Thanks for the info.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

The above is correct...learned this afternoon after speaking with Scott 

On the MECA side I have all judges in place....

As for the tint box show on the Iasca side I'm not sure maybe Brian...on the MECA side Tintbox will be Coordinating it as it's a single point show there is no requirement of an event director...

Josh


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok, I have decided I will be going to this show and this will most likely be my last show for the year. I will not be making finals this year because we have wedding to go to the same weekend. 

So my points standing says that I am registered in VA, so since VA has no state finals scheduled if I win the PA state finals for my class am I the PA state champ. Does the PA state champ have to be from PA, if so I think I need to shift to my legal address in PA, lol.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> Ok, I have decided I will be going to this show and this will most likely be my last show for the year. I will not be making finals this year because we have wedding to go to the same weekend.
> 
> So my points standing says that I am registered in VA, so since VA has no state finals scheduled if I win the PA state finals for my class am I the PA state champ. Does the PA state champ have to be from PA, if so I think I need to shift to my legal address in PA, lol.


To be a state champion, you must reside or have your information say you are from PA.
So if you win your class but are not listed as being from PA, the next person in your class who is from PA will be PA State champion.

So if you are VA and 2nd place is NY and 3rd place is PA--then 3rd place is declared PA State champion

Everyone will get the points earned based on their placement, so you would still get 1st place points, 2nd place so on...

but the PA resident will have the PA State Champion Title


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> To be a state champion, you must reside or have your information say you are from PA. but the PA resident will have the PA State Champion Title


Well my drivers license is PA, and PA is also where I pay state taxes to. Also my truck is registered in PA. I merely reside in VA because of my current military orders. I think I need to email MECA and find out where I should be registered legally.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I take it you dont remember what address you signed up with?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

I'm in for this, are we going to get to throw stuff again this year? If so I need to start looking through the local Craigslist for projectiles!

Can one "join" meca at the meet? Last year I believe I won pa street, but could not technically win because I was not a meca member.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Gary Mac said:


> I'm in for this, are we going to get to throw stuff again this year? If so I need to start looking through the local Craigslist for projectiles!
> 
> Can one "join" meca at the meet? Last year I believe I won pa street, but could not technically win because I was not a meca member.


Or you could join beforehand online? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

You are both correct...and either option is viable...

You can join on the MECA website or you can sign up with me at the event...same price regardless...it does entitle you to 5 bucks off events you compete in 

Josh


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Or you could join beforehand online?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Stop being logical. But I'll wait till game day in case things come up.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it up!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

How about we list who we are and what class we are in, let's see if there is some competition here.

Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - modified street


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Navy Chief said:


> How about we list who we are and what class we are in, let's see if there is some competition here.


*MECA:*
Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - modified street
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Modex



*IASCA:*
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Pro/Am


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*MECA:*
Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - modified street
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Modex
Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed 3- Modex



*IASCA:*
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Pro/Am


Unsure if I'll do IASCA yet. I may, just to get more feedback if there will be different judges.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> *MECA:*
> Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - modified street
> BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Modex
> Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed 3- Modex
> ...


Awesome. I'm looking forward to hearing your planar setup! Haven't heard another planar car yet. :laugh:


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BowDown said:


> Awesome. I'm looking forward to hearing your planar setup! Haven't heard another planar car yet. :laugh:


Ditto on that one  I've been wanting to check out your car since you started your planar build. BTW- Is it only your sub that puts you into Modex? Nothing else stood out to me. Also, have you noticed the competition to be significantly harder in Modex?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Ditto on that one  I've been wanting to check out your car since you started your planar build. BTW- Is it only your sub that puts you into Modex? Nothing else stood out to me. Also, have you noticed the competition to be significantly harder in Modex?


Actually it's the neo's in the pillars that puts me in Modex. The sub is a modification behind the B pillar which doesn't effect my class. 

Can't say I have really noticed harder competition in Modex... I'm actually not a MECA member.. I just compete in it to support local promoters and hopefully get some feedback from judges. 

I am going to IASCA nationals this year in Pro/Am though (pillars again). Now that's a pretty stacked class.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm having cost effective thoughts. Have to see how far the money goes next month.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

*MECA:*
Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - modified street
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Modex
Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed 3- Modex



*IASCA:*
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Pro/Am
Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - Amatuer

Forgot it was a dual show, for that drive I'll do both.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm gonna wear some people out at this one, not judging anything just going to bring my music and listen to all the cars I've been itching to get into and enjoy.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> I'm gonna wear some people out at this one, not judging anything just going to bring my music and listen to all the cars I've been itching to get into and enjoy.


Be sure to bring a thumb drive if you want a demo from my car. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> I'm gonna wear some people out at this one, not judging anything just going to bring my music and listen to all the cars I've been itching to get into and enjoy.


Howard I know my truck isn't exciting but I need you to listen to it again and let me know what you think. I raised my score 12 points at my last show but haven't had the same judge twice yet. I need somebody who has heard it before hear it again. I'd love to meet up with you early since you aren't judging and maybe get some pointers.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mark, I'd be glad to give a listen at the show and offer some tips but I don't plan on being there too early, I have a private party the night before that may go late with this group. I will be there by 10 if everything works as planned


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Mark, I'd be glad to give a listen at the show and offer some tips but I don't plan on being there too early, I have a private party the night before that may go late with this group. I will be there by 10 if everything works as planned


youll be considered arriving late to the show if you arrive after Hrabik


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> youll be considered arriving late to the show if you arrive after Hrabik


My idea of late is very different from most people's.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Mark, I'd be glad to give a listen at the show and offer some tips but I don't plan on being there too early, I have a private party the night before that may go late with this group. I will be there by 10 if everything works as planned


I probably won't get there much earlier than you, it's a 5 hour drive for me.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I'll be there whenever I want since its only a 10 min. Drive for me lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Navy Chief said:


> Forgot it was a dual show, for that drive I'll do both.


Count me in for both as well. I want the extra feedback. Although I'll need to look at the IASCA book to see what class I fall into.


*MECA:*
Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - modified street
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Modex
Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed 3- Modex



*IASCA:*
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Pro/Am
Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - Amatuer
Captainobvious- TBD...?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Count me in for both as well. I want the extra feedback. Although I'll need to look at the IASCA book to see what class I fall into.
> 
> 
> *MECA:*
> ...


Sweet 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm not sure if I would be Amateur or ProAm...

The only thing that might hold me back from Amateur is that I did cut some of the front carpet area to accommodate the kick panel enclosures. Does that push me to ProAm?


Thanks guys.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> I'm not sure if I would be Amateur or ProAm...
> 
> The only thing that might hold me back from Amateur is that I did cut some of the front carpet area to accommodate the kick panel enclosures. Does that push me to ProAm?
> 
> ...


Ill go through what youve posted on your build log and see what I can come up with as a determination to help you out.and also as Brian (turbo5upra) for his input as well


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Ill be there. 

Most important question of the thread- are we throwing **** for prizes or not?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> I'm not sure if I would be Amateur or ProAm...
> 
> The only thing that might hold me back from Amateur is that I did cut some of the front carpet area to accommodate the kick panel enclosures. Does that push me to ProAm?
> 
> ...


From what I see in the SQC 2013 rules it explicitly calls out no modifications to floor carpet. So my guess would be Pro/Am.. but someone that is a judge may have other interpretations.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> Ill go through what youve posted on your build log and see what I can come up with as a determination to help you out.and also as Brian (turbo5upra) for his input as well


Thanks Mic, mucho gracias!




BowDown said:


> From what I see in the SQC 2013 rules it explicitly calls out no modifications to floor carpet. So my guess would be Pro/Am.. but someone that is a judge may have other interpretations.


This is what I'm thinking as well...guess we'll see. I'm not sure how they interpret a modification of the carpet or what specific modifications they are trying to avoid having in the class.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Gary Mac said:


> Ill be there.
> 
> Most important question of the thread- are we throwing **** for prizes or not?


Gary, I don't think Josh is having any entertainment during the day this year. I may be wrong but I haven't heard otherwise.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Gary, I don't think Josh is having any entertainment during the day this year. I may be wrong but I haven't heard otherwise.


That is correct nothing is planned for entertainment this year perhaps ill look into It again for next year but I'd rather my first time running state finals to just go smoothly without anything added...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Thanks Mic, mucho gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sent you a PM about it. 

I linked Moe Sabourin to the Install log. He determined he would best fit into Pro/Am.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> sent you a PM about it.
> 
> I linked Moe Sabourin to the Install log. He determined he would best fit into Pro/Am.



Pro/Am it is then !

Thanks again Mic.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Meca
Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - modified street
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Modex
Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed 3- Modex
Turbo5upra- rusty as hell 2006 sentra- modified


IASCA
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Pro/Am
Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - Amatuer
Captainobvious- TBD...?[/QUOTE]
Turbo5upra- 2006 sentra amtuear


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> Meca
> Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - modified street
> BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Modex
> Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed 3- Modex
> ...


Fixed to add me in for IASCA Pro/Am.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Meca Street

Iasca Pro Am


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Iasca pro am if I make it to the show.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Meca
> Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - modified street
> BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Modex
> Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed 3- Modex
> ...






Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## jonesy22645 (Oct 11, 2010)

MECA- Modified

IASCA-Pro


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Virginia in the house!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

jonesy22645 said:


> MECA- Modified
> 
> IASCA-Pro


Where in VA are you?


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

MECA - Extreme


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

i guess since i have money finally 

MECA- STREET

As long as an IB 12 is ok


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

fast94tracer said:


> i guess since i have money finally
> 
> MECA- STREET
> 
> As long as an IB 12 is ok


ran 2 10's ib in stock....


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

sounds good ill be there early as i want to demo some of your cars


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Meca
Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - modified street
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Modex
Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed 3- Modex
Turbo5upra- rusty as hell 2006 sentra- modified
Tintbox - Street
edouble101 - Modex


IASCA
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Pro/Am
Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - Amatuer
Captainobvious- Pro/Am 
Tintbox - Pro/Am 
Turbo5upra- 2006 sentra amtuear
Goodstuff - Pro/Am



I will be there to experience the judging aspect of this hobby and to hear some of your guys setups! I am arriving with my system tuned how I enjoy


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

edouble101 said:


> Meca
> Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - modified street
> BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Modex
> Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed 3- Modex
> ...


Very cool man. My car will be open all day for demos.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I didn't have a power supply/charger last year so I have no idea.. but is there power available anywhere @ this show?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

BowDown said:


> I didn't have a power supply/charger last year so I have no idea.. but is there power available anywhere @ this show?


I have an XS Power charger you can use if you have 110v hook-up


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

last year they ran generators....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

edouble101 said:


> I have an XS Power charger you can use if you have 110v hook-up


Oh, thanks for the offer. I meant to say if there's power available I will bring mine down. I just got one..


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Re: PA State/Regional Final 9/22
Meca
Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - modified street
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Modex
Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed 3- Modex
Turbo5upra- rusty as hell 2006 sentra- modified
Tintbox - Street
edouble101 - Modex
JCharger13 - Mod Street or Modified? Not sure

IASCA
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Pro/Am
Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - Amatuer
Captainobvious- Pro/Am 
Tintbox - Pro/Am 
Turbo5upra- 2006 sentra amtuear
Goodstuff - Pro/Am

I'll be there to get my car judged for the first time also and to hear Bowdowns among others cars hopefully 
Not sure about entering IASCA yet.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Re: PA State/Regional Final 9/22
Meca
Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - modified street
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Modex
Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed 3- Modex
Turbo5upra- rusty as hell 2006 sentra- modified
Tintbox - Street
edouble101 - Modex
JCharger13 - Mod Street or Modified? Not sure
Fast94tracer - Street

IASCA
BowDown - 2010 Fusion - Pro/Am
Navy Chief - 2002 Silverado - Amatuer
Captainobvious- Pro/Am 
Tintbox - Pro/Am 
Turbo5upra- 2006 sentra amtuear
Goodstuff - Pro/Am


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

BTW edouble101 your system sounds good and it was nice to meet you!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Jcharger13 said:


> Re: PA State/Regional Final 9/22
> 
> JCharger13 - Mod Street or Modified? Not sure
> 
> ...


What is your setup, what part of your install are you unsure of which class it falls into. 

If its your first show I recommend doing both IASCA and MECA. For an extra $10 (I think) you get another judge to give you input and a second score sheet to help you make improvements.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Have the costs been posted for IASCA?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> What is your setup, what part of your install are you unsure of which class it falls into.
> 
> *If its your first show I recommend doing both IASCA* and MECA. For an extra $10 (I think) *you get another judge to give you input* and a second score sheet to help you make improvements.


That and the IASCA score sheet is a much more thorough evaluation of a system IMO.

no half and quarter points to decipher what it really means and much easier to make a valid comparison to similar systems.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it up. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

See you all there. Doing Meca Modex and IASCA Pro


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> See you all there. Doing Meca Modex and IASCA Pro


Very cool man.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Sweet! Looking forward to (hopefully) getting a listen to your HAT setup. I'm very interested in how those L3pro's sound.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Sweet! Looking forward to (hopefully) getting a listen to your HAT setup. I'm very interested in how those L3pro's sound.


No worries. Bring CD's She's gone back to old skool :laugh:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> No worries. Bring CD's She's gone back to old skool :laugh:


Like.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> No worries. Bring CD's She's gone back to old skool :laugh:


Take the helix out and then we'll call it old school. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Take the helix out and then we'll call it old school. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Ogh should of kept my mouth shut.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Hmmmm l3's definitely need a listen since it will help me make up my mind

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

fast94tracer said:


> Hmmmm l3's definitely need a listen since it will help me make up my mind
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


L3 is a conventional driver... Pro is a dome... Just wanted to make sure you don't end up disappointed 

King Julian's car is always worth a listen!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Yup I know I plan on using it with scan tweets and midbass

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Navy Chief said:


> What is your setup, what part of your install are you unsure of which class it falls into.
> 
> If its your first show I recommend doing both IASCA and MECA. For an extra $10 (I think) you get another judge to give you input and a second score sheet to help you make improvements.


Thanks for the advice Chief. Sorry it took me so long to reply. Didn't see your post until now.

I will enter IASCA also if the cost is reasonable, $10 would be great. I didn't know if I had to join these groups (MECA, IASCA) to get my car judged. That's why I was unsure about doing both, if they both charged a yearly membership fee, etc, it could add up if paid at the event. 

I don't know what my class placement will be due to my door speakers. I had to remove the factory grill and make a new one due to a thicker baffle the woofer would hit the grill. If you didn't know it (a typical consumer) you would think my grills are stock. All else looks stock up front. I included a pic of my grill so you can see what I am talking about. Let me know where you think I'll fall into.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Those look great and flow with the factory lines beautifully. Nice job


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

fast94tracer said:


> BTW edouble101 your system sounds good and it was nice to meet you!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Thanks Doug, see you at the show


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Entry fee for IASCA last I heard would be around $20 for member, $25 for non since its a 2x event.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Is there any early entry sign up discount for these, or same at the registration table?

Thanks


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Is there any early entry sign up discount for these, or same at the registration table?
> 
> Thanks


I am not aware of any preregistration. I cant speak for the MECA side of things.
This is just a regular event, so my guess is pay when you arrive,

Its a very different event from what Howard and I organized last year.


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Captain.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> L3 is a conventional driver... Pro is a dome... Just wanted to make sure you don't end up disappointed
> 
> King Julian's car is always worth a listen!


King Julian - Jesus


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Its a very different event from what Howard and I organized last year.


What makes it so different?


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I wanted to use the l3 pro because it doesnt need an enclosure since im trying my hardest to within modified rules. I dont want to get into modex.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

keep in mind the Freq response is in and around 300 to 10k at [email protected] for the L3Pro.
I like it very much but I still need many many hours of tuning and experimentation's to make it right.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> What makes it so different?


We did a MECA regional event which was NY,MD,PA State Finals.
It was also an IASCA 3X event.
Also had a top 20 SQ round and we brought in one of the best SQ judges in the industry and had cash prizes and manufacturer prizes for the event.
On top of that we did a subwoofer throwing and head unit throwing contest for prizes.
We were trying to bring some excitement back to competitors and competing like "back in the day".

shows like End of Summer Showdown 2012 were the norm, not the exception in the 90s and early 2000s.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> We did a MECA regional event which was NY,MD,PA State Finals.
> It was also an IASCA 3X event.
> Also had a top 20 SQ round and we brought in one of the best SQ judges in the industry and had cash prizes and manufacturer prizes for the event.
> On top of that we did a subwoofer throwing and head unit throwing contest for prizes.
> ...


Oh right the cash contest, I forgot about that.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

For those of you who have asked, 
For IASCA you can pre register 
Paypal Scott [email protected] [email protected]
$20 for IASCA members
$25 for non members

Day of show registration will be $35 for members and $40 for non members.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> What makes it so different?


There will be pink banners and the judges will be wearing thongs.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> For those of you who have asked,
> For IASCA you can pre register
> Paypal Scott [email protected] [email protected]
> $20 for IASCA members
> ...


Payment Sent Scott.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> There will be pink banners and the judges will be wearing thongs.


I asked how it would be different, not what your fantasy contest would be like. :surprised:


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

chefhow said:


> For those of you who have asked,
> For IASCA you can pre register
> Paypal Scott [email protected] [email protected]
> $20 for IASCA members
> ...



Bingo. That's what I was looking for. Just sent payment as well to Scott.


Thanks Howard


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> For those of you who have asked,
> For IASCA you can pre register
> Paypal Scott [email protected] [email protected]
> $20 for IASCA members
> ...


THANKS!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I would also see if Josh(d3adlift3r) is taking pre registration for MECA.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Mic I hear you have mashed potatoes and French Fries obsession


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Mic I hear you have mashed potatoes and French Fries obsession


Sounds better than toast. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Mic I hear you have mashed potatoes and French Fries obsession


Nope not at all, I just dont eat many vegetables so when we go out to eat after shows, I typically just get fries and mashed.
Or I get doubles fries.....
everything comes with choice of 2 sides, and majority are all Vegetables, so thats really the only thing I can get that I will eat


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> Nope not at all, I just dont eat many vegetables so when we go out to eat after shows, I typically just get fries and mashed.
> Or I get doubles fries.....
> everything comes with choice of 2 sides, and majority are all Vegetables, so thats really the only thing I can get that I will eat



Do you also go Scalloped and au gratin ? Hash browns? Home fries?


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Damn you all now I am getting hungry! !!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Do you also go Scalloped and au gratin ? Hash browns? Home fries?


If they were available, then yes.

but for some reason after the last few shows we have always gone to Ruby Tuesdays and I get the same thing, so fries and mashed it is.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

chefhow said:


> For those of you who have asked,
> For IASCA you can pre register
> Paypal Scott [email protected] [email protected]
> $20 for IASCA members
> ...


coin sent


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Im gonna have to go eat with you guys this time. Im calling off work that night.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

It's always a fun meal, and they just seem to LOVE us at the one in Pottsville.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Heard a new sub shop has opened on center Street in Pottsville. Been getting great reviews from my PA coworkers. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> It's always a fun meal, and they just seem to LOVE us at the one in Pottsville.


If someone were to open a restaurant near major car audio retailers where shows are held and called it SUNDAYS...I bet theyd make a killing. at least one day a month

or call it WTFSundays.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol there is a few good places to eat here

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

The canadian's will be filling their belly's before the dreaded drive home!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> The canadian's will be filling their belly's before the dreaded drive home!


Canadians as in more than one is coming or were you also speaking for your Sled Dogs?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Lol MIC


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Well it is a dodge... Will be needing at least 1 tow on the way back. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey easy on the Dodges. Lol

Bowdown u should just worry that none of the magnets from them NEOs fall out when accelerating and hit ya in the head. Well I guess that's what the covering and foams for. 

Seriously though hope they hold together for ya this time. Did you ever figure out why the other ones magnet fell apart?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Jcharger13 said:


> Seriously though hope they hold together for ya this time. Did you ever figure out why the other ones magnet fell apart?



I would imagine the glue they used wasn't up to the temps the car can get in the summer. After all they are home drivers. I'm using a windshield shade every day now. Lol. 


Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

AVIDEDTR said:


> No worries. Bring CD's She's gone back to old skool :laugh:


Is it cd only or do you have any other means of connecting? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

For anyone that is an IASCA member and will be competing at this show.. Please help me test the system a bit (still on a test server for the next week) and Pre-Register via the link below:

http://webmail.srsloan.com:443/IASCA/00000018.html

Thanks!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Justin, I would change your description to be more IASCA driven since rather than MECA.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Justin, I would change your description to be more IASCA driven since rather than MECA.


This is true. I just copied and pasted what is on the existing IASCA website and added the thing about paypal. But point taken.. I'll flip flop the description.


Description is now updated.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

BowDown said:


> For anyone that is an IASCA member and will be competing at this show.. Please help me test the system a bit (still on a test server for the next week) and Pre-Register via the link below:
> 
> http://webmail.srsloan.com:443/IASCA/00000018.html
> 
> Thanks!


Btw: you no not have to prepay to test this part of the site. Just key in your member number and select the format you are attending. If more than one pre-register again for the additional format. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BowDown said:


> For anyone that is an IASCA member and will be competing at this show.. Please help me test the system a bit (still on a test server for the next week) and Pre-Register via the link below:
> 
> http://webmail.srsloan.com:443/IASCA/00000018.html
> 
> Thanks!


This is ONLY for IASCA *members*...yes? (The web pre-reg)

Thanks


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

You are correct sir. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Is there a way to pre-register for meca?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Guys, car won't be ready in time. So I gotta bail. That means Dave will be at finals instead


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Guys, car won't be ready in time. So I gotta bail. That means Dave will be at finals instead


Boo... Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Bummer!


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

fast94tracer said:


> Is there a way to pre-register for meca?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


No pre register for MECA...show up and register pretty simple, see you next week


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's what's new. This took me about 14 hours to do from scratch. All that remains is the entire passenger door LOL and......some snake oil methods I like to keep to myself 

two Hybrid Audio Clarus 5" woofers in a slightly modded 6x9 hole. 

how do they sound? well they get better and better with more snake oil..


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Sweet! I've never seen cable stands in the car environment


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Here's what's new. This took me about 14 hours to do from scratch. All that remains is the entire passenger door LOL and......some snake oil methods I like to keep to myself
> 
> two Hybrid Audio Clarus 5" woofers in a slightly modded 6x9 hole.
> 
> how do they sound? well they get better and better with more snake oil..


Looking good man. Adding grill cloth? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Looking good man. Adding grill cloth?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Nope you wont see jack once finished


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Sweet! I've never seen cable stands in the car environment



WHAT?


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Guys, car won't be ready in time. So I gotta bail. That means Dave will be at finals instead


that sux i guess me no get to hear l3 pro before i buy boooo!!!!
lol oh well


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> *.....some snake oil methods I like to keep to myself *
> 
> * well they get better and better with more snake oil.*.





captainobvious said:


> Sweet! I've never seen cable stands in the car environment





AVIDEDTR said:


> WHAT?



He was talkin about the Snake oil comment


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Sweet! I've never seen cable stands in the car environment





fast94tracer said:


> that sux i guess me no get to hear l3 pro before i buy boooo!!!!
> lol oh well


To be completely honest they are a great speaker - as long as your midbass driver can do up to 500hz


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> He was talkin about the Snake oil comment


thanks MIC - snake oil = WIREZ


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

well the scan 7" will be fine then with the l3 pro


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

fast94tracer said:


> well the scan 7" will be fine then with the l3 pro


awesome


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Nope you wont see jack once finished


I have to some how hide the KitchenAid white cutting board baffle


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

im just trying to stay away from having to make an enclosure for the mids on the pillars so my front stage will be 
Scanspeak Illuminator 18WU/4747T-00
l3 pro
ScanSpeak Illuminator R3004/6020-10

i hope the l3 pro's will play well with the scans!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

do you have a dash 3" spot like me in the avenger? if so DO IT!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

heres my stock dash


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Site has been moved to the new permanent server!*


For anyone that is an IASCA member and will be competing at this show.. Please help me test the system a bit (still pre-release) and Register via the link below:

IASCA Event Detail View

No payment is required to test my system. But pre-registering with Scott will save you money! Thanks!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Pre-registration complete!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Bumpity


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

AVIDEDTR said:


> do you have a dash 3" spot like me in the avenger? if so DO IT!


I'm gonna have to check out your setup Sunday if possible. I'd like to do just what you said with the L3 pros. Bought some DYN domes but they are to big to fit into my factory dash openings. 

Also.
I love those illuminators that I got off of you.

Edit: just saw you won't be there. Bummer


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it! Anyone else to preregister for IASCA? 

IASCA Event Detail View


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

90 miles out.....


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Bump it! Anyone else to preregister for IASCA?
> 
> IASCA Event Detail View


Me. Prepared. Trying to get the timing right to drive in between rainstorms.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Goodstuff- we have a lawn if you need to pitch a tent.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Goodstuff- we have a lawn if you need to pitch a tent.


Nope, thanks.
Goodstuff rides at midnight.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll be leaving about 6AM. Should put me there a bit before 10AM.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I should be there by 930 after I spend the morning washing and cleaning my car. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm going to try to get there around 9 myself. Be careful driving fellas! Stop on by and introduce yourself as I'd like to put some names to faces  I'll be in the bright red Mazda 3. Looking forward to hopefully getting a listen to your Fusion as well Bowdown. I want to see what these things (neos)can sound like with a proper tune on them 


-Steve


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm driving a sentra that has no rocker panels...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Feel free to bring cd's or iPod and break the volume knob off!


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Would anyone have a schedule for this? 

Start, estimated end, registration close. 

I guess I'll do meca and iasca. Does pre-registration close?


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Can one pre-reg on iasca if not a member? Bd's link does not appear to have that


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Gary Mac said:


> Can one pre-reg on iasca if not a member? Bd's link does not appear to have that


Na. U need to be a member to take advantage of Preregistration. Day of is no problem though. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Well I hope this rain stops ......they say it will but oh well

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Planning to arrive around 9:30. I hope the rains done by then. 

See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol stop copying me dammit

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol. After I put that post in I saw your comment. We must have been typing at the same time.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

lol prolly after i hit send i was like damn stop thinking the same thing as me at the same time.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

No reason to pre-register for anything, plus IASCA pre-reg closed already.
Show up, pay and compete.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Eta 10:15


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Well I placed 1st in iasca rookie with a score of 192 and placed 2nd in meca stock. It was a good day even though it took all day.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats  - I finished my install - just in time


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Great to meet you Jim


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came out and did IASCA today. Extra thanks to everyone's patience while we did final BETA testing on the new Ipad scoring system. The system worked great, connectivity due to location was another issue which can be resolved.

Alot of great sounding cars today.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out and did IASCA today. Extra thanks to everyone's patience while we did final BETA testing on the new Ipad scoring system. The system worked great, connectivity due to location was another issue which can be resolved.
> 
> Alot of great sounding cars today.


That new scoring system is really slick. Well done guys.  Instant results and email...very cool idea.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Just wanted to also say thanks to everyone for being open to let me see their vehicles/installs and even get some demo time in. It was nice finally meeting so many of you after chatting here for so long. Lots of very nice systems and even better people.

Also, thanks to the judges for the excellent feedback. The reason I went was to get some good critical feedback on the weaknesses and things to improve on to point me in the right direction. I'm not a great tuning whiz so this certainly will help me.


-Steve


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Just wanted to also say thanks to everyone for being open to let me see their vehicles/installs and even get some demo time in. It was nice finally meeting so many of you after chatting here for so long. Lots of very nice systems and even better people.
> 
> Also, thanks to the judges for the excellent feedback. The reason I went was to get some good critical feedback on the weaknesses and things to improve on to point me in the right direction. I'm not a great tuning whiz so this certainly will help me.
> 
> ...


Your system really did sound very good. Great job man . Little left/right level matching will do some wonders. Great to see another BG planar car out there!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Just wanted to also say thanks to everyone for being open to let me see their vehicles/installs and even get some demo time in. It was nice finally meeting so many of you after chatting here for so long. Lots of very nice systems and even better people.
> 
> Also, thanks to the judges for the excellent feedback. The reason I went was to get some good critical feedback on the weaknesses and things to improve on to point me in the right direction. *I'm not a great tuning whiz so this certainly will help me.*
> 
> ...




....says the guy who shows up out of nowhere and takes 1st in both events he competes....


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BowDown said:


> Your system really did sound very good. Great job man . Little left/right level matching will do some wonders. Great to see another BG planar car out there!


Thanks! 

The stage was shifty depending on where your legs were positioned. I tuned it to sound best with legs straight out in front of you. I noticed if I lean one against the door or some other configuration, it wasn't staging as well. One of the drawbacks of a kick install I guess... :blush: I do love the planars though. They have a fast, effortless sound in the midrange that's different from the other drivers I've used. Yours sounded terrific in the pillars as well. I was surprised how much top end you're able to get from them without a tweeter. Nice job!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> ....says the guy who shows up out of nowhere and takes 1st in both events he competes....


Beginners luck


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Beginners luck


Good to meet you Captain. You are humble, your stereo is not. Good to meet you Ron Baker. Driving home, said wtf to myself, did I really just cut up a legends system? Harold Jones, WoW! Top 3 all time best ive heard, truly impressed. Mic thanks for judging. Big thanks to Dave Clews for all your hard work and efforts to make the show a reality. Jim, I didn't get your last name, enjoyed talking about the scan tweeters with you. More....
Brian, I think you are sounding way better than before, much potential. Really looking foward to finals guys. Thanks Justin for the new scoring system and website work.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mike, it was great to finally hear the car and be able to enjoy it. The car is really good and it showed yesterday. Cant wait to see you all at Finals


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Mike, it was great to finally hear the car and be able to enjoy it. The car is really good and it showed yesterday. Cant wait to see you all at Finals


Thanks. Can't wait to hear yours Howard.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

It was nice to meet all you.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> Good to meet you Captain. You are humble, your stereo is not. Good to meet you Ron Baker. Driving home, said wtf to myself, did I really just cut up a legends system? Harold Jones, WoW! Top 3 all time best ive heard, truly impressed. Mic thanks for judging. Big thanks to Dave Clews for all your hard work and efforts to make the show a reality. Jim, I didn't get your last name, enjoyed talking about the scan tweeters with you. More....
> Brian, I think you are sounding way better than before, much potential. Really looking foward to finals guys. Thanks Justin for the new scoring system and website work.


Thanks Mike, it was fun chatting with you yesterday. I didn't get to listen to your system, but hopefully we can find some time next time out. I love some of the out of the box thinking you've put into your install- very cool !


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> ....says the guy who shows up out of nowhere and takes 1st in both events he competes....



I forgot to put the bribe in your trunk...

Where do I send your 50lb sack of Idaho spuds?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Gary Mac said:


> Can one pre-reg on iasca if not a member? Bd's link does not appear to have that


Gary - Nice to meet you yesterday. I believe someone (maybe Mic?) picked up your award yesterday. People starting to jettison out of there yesterday evening after the temps dropped to nut-shrinking levels.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

fast94tracer said:


> It was nice to meet all you.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Ditto! The V Dubb looked and sounded great yesterday


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks yours sounded great to

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Gary - Nice to meet you yesterday. I believe someone (maybe Mic?) picked up your award yesterday. People starting to jettison out of there yesterday evening after the temps dropped to nut-shrinking levels.


Thanks man, good talking to you.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Gary Mac said:


> Thanks man, good talking to you.


I have your trophy and score sheets. I dont do delivery. so drive the 2miles over here and come pick it up


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

It was nice talking with everyone. Chief, Mike, Justin, Mic, and everyone else thanks to you all. I learned a lot, that's why I was there to soak up some knowledge from some vets. 

I'd like to hear more cars, I just felt weird walking up and asking people I don't know to listen to their car. I hope to meet everyone at some point. 

Justin your car sounds very good. 

Lot of work to do. (Goodbye door lock pins for starters lol).

Man that place was like standing in a wind tunnel.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Jcharger13 said:


> It was nice talking with everyone. Chief, Mike, Justin, Mic, and everyone else thanks to you all. I learned a lot, that's why I was there to soak up some knowledge from some vets.
> 
> I'd like to hear more cars, *I just felt weird walking up and asking people I don't know to listen to their car.* I hope to meet everyone at some point.
> 
> ...


Yes it can be quite akward. But it gets easier the more you do it. Agree that some are more approachable than others.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yep, doesn't hurt to ask. You're always welcome to demo mine if I'm at an event. I'm not really there for the "competition" so much, even though it is fun. More so to meet the guys, see all of the great work that's been done, get some feedback on how I can improve my setup and hopefully get a few demo's in as well.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Pics and vids here in a minute.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> Pics and vids here in a minute.



Sweet! looking forward to it. I was hoping someone had gotten some pics to put up.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

hearing all those planars makes me want to do something cazy


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Im thinking neo10 in pillars with the scan ring radiators

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

fast94tracer said:


> Im thinking neo10 in pillars with the scan ring radiators
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Sexy. Do it up! 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I guess I'll just have to figure into the design the ability of the curtain air bag deployment since mine go down the a pillar. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

fast94tracer said:


> Im thinking neo10 in pillars with the scan ring radiators
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4



That was my original plan (then thought kicks after that), but they were just too big to do it well. I'll bet the midrange on those would knock your socks off though. I'd love to hear it if you can manage to squeeze them in.

For reference, they are about 10"x5"x 0.5" without considering the extra space needed for a mounting baffle and depth behind them.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Yup I already pulled out the measuring tape and I have more than enough room. 
I just got to figure out how i want to point them. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

fast94tracer said:


> Yup I already pulled out the measuring tape and I have more than enough room.
> I just got to figure out how i want to point them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Mess around with placement a bit with a folded up hand towel. You will find if you go too far off axis on the driver-side it will cut off your stage. My placement was a happy medium between stage width, and clean look. If you tip that neo10 too much on axis it's going to eat up windshield space! :laugh:


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Well ive got almost an inch I can recess it into the a pillar panel . At the angle the pillars sweep back I was thinking of aiming them at or near in between the seats at like my armrest. But I'll just have to see how it sounds. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Keep in mind you'll probably want some room behind them as well. BG recommends 3" behind them, but you can reduce that to about 1" in a sealed enclosure or make sure there is a minimum of 1/2" space behind the driver if you're going to run it just venting behind the a-pillar. I think this is what Justin does with his. Maybe he can chime in with more details about the spacing behind his neo8s and if he uses any damping material behind them?

I'm quite sure you'll want to use a tweeter with these as well. Maybe a neo3 in the dash corners or sail panels?

Actual radiating surface looks closer to about 8.5" x 3.5". 


Beaming on horizontal axis begins around [(13500/3.5)/2]= 1929hz
Beaming on Vertical axis begins around [(13500/8.5)/2]= 794hz

On BG's spec sheet for the neo10 (attached), it confirms the horizontal dispersion rolloff: Below 1Khz 180 degrees dispersion,
2khz- 120 degrees
4khz- 90 degrees
6khz- 60 degrees
10k- 40 degrees

It will be much worse for the vertical response, so getting them as close to on-axis vertically as you can is important.
In addition, for better power response between the mid and tweeter, you'll want to keep the crossover point lower as well.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BTW- Any idea on when the updates for this event will be added to the MECA site?

Also, for full disclosure- my score sheets were not tallied correctly for the MECA judging (no issue on the IASCA side). I don't know that it makes a difference in the outcome or not, but I also don't want to be awarded any position higher than I deserved either.

One score sheet was listed 8 points _higher _than what it added up to, one was listed 1.5 points _lower _than it totaled up to, and one was listed 6 points _lower _than it totaled up to. So basically I netted 0.5 points higher total than I should have gotten. I have no idea how close the race was in my class, but I wouldn't feel right if I managed to edge someone else out on an addition error. Just wanted to put it out there.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow that makes me want to go over mine

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Gotta love old school scoresheets .


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BowDown said:


> Gotta love old school scoresheets .


Yeah that IASCA instant system is *super* cool.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

So will this be the new format? I see you've got it integrated with the IASCA site as well. Are the current stats (like SQC points and leaders and such) just from this past weeks events? 
It's definitely looking really slick Justin, nice coding!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> So will this be the new format? I see you've got it integrated with the IASCA site as well. Are the current stats (like SQC points and leaders and such) just from this past weeks events?
> It's definitely looking really slick Justin, nice coding!


Information on the site is mainly just the 9/22 test show, and other shows Kim as keyed in by hand to learn the system. The 9/22 was the only show scored electronically. 2014 season (after 10/18 Finals) will be the first official season using the new site features. So the top 25 reports, member summaries, events and such will all be real-time stats. 

You will have to be a member to preregister, gain CAP, and be shown in the Top25 reports. But non-members will be shown on the event results page.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Information on the site is mainly just the 9/22 test show, and other shows Kim as keyed in by hand to learn the system. The 9/22 was the only show scored electronically. 2014 season (after 10/18 Finals) will be the first official season using the new site features. So the top 25 reports, member summaries, events and such will all be real-time stats.
> 
> You will have to be a member to preregister, gain CAP, and be shown in the Top25 reports. But non-members will be shown on the event results page.


Part of me still likes the old paper sheets. I tried printing the pdf a few different ways and it would not print right.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Part of me still likes the old paper sheets. I tried printing the pdf a few different ways and it would not print right.


Are you using Adobe reader? It's a standard 8.5x11 pdf? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

It's GOODSTUFF!!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Still waiting on the pics and video 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

fast94tracer said:


> Still waiting on the pics and video
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


They didn't upload right. I will try again tonight.

2500 GET.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Been a busy week at work, and then had my little brother's birthday this weekend, but I finally got a little bit of free time to get some pics up. More will follow tomorrow evening.


350z hatch by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

350z by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Harold Jones by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Howard Cantor by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Mazda by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Memphis subs by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Mic Wallace by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Soundstream amp by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

350z? 370z...? Both ?'s?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I think it's a 370Z. Great pics! What do you shoot with? The color on the hood of my Mazda 3 looks almost neon- wicked!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Its funny no ever gets pics of my car lol oh well.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

fast94tracer said:


> Its funny no ever gets pics of my car lol oh well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


LOL I hear ya.. but I'm kind glad considering the unfinished state of the install. . Just gotta leave the car open, otherwise no pics.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I normally do leave it open I only closed it up for judging. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Some more pics from the show.


VW2 by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

VW by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Trailblazer hatch by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Subaru by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Honda trunk by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Honda interior by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

FJ by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Dave and Ron by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Cobalt by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Cobalt front by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Cobalt door prop by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Accord by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Accord trunk by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr

Accord interior by Blown Mustang GT, on Flickr


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> I think it's a 370Z. Great pics! What do you shoot with? The color on the hood of my Mazda 3 looks almost neon- wicked!


Thanks! I shoot with a Nikon d5100. The light must have caught it just right to make it appear that way.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

I am totally digging the oldschool feel of that 90-93 accord coupe! would love to see it and hear it!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

thanks for the pics Thomas!


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

SteveH! said:


> thanks for the pics Thomas!


No problem! Thanks for the kind words on the old school Accord. I really enjoy that car. There are some big plans for changes to it for next season. I just hope I can get them all done before the first show. Procrastination and budgets are a killer. LOL!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

FUNDING ISSUES AND PROCRASTINATION ISSUES? I plead thFIFTH! 
I can't relate at all!lol


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

More to come. Here is the competitor meeting. That is Dave Clews speaking.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> More to come. Here is the competitor meeting. That is Dave Clews speaking.


Squishy.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Squishy.


That's a video btw. Cell phone sucks. Absolute pain in the ass to upload. First one works the rest always fail....after about 2 hours of messages that it is uploading. That is why I have not gotten any pics uploaded.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

How long does it usually take to get results updated on the MECA site? I don't see anything SPL or SQL updated yet for the show.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> How long does it usually take to get results updated on the MECA site? I don't see anything SPL or SQL updated yet for the show.


Muuhaha. No idea actually.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Steve, 
The event director has to input them into the MECA data base, which should be done within 48hrs of the shows end, at least that was what I was told and followed.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Results Reporting Information
We try to have results up within 72 hours, that's 3 days. Sometimes it takes longer, depending on circumstances relating to working with the Event Director. Some Event Directors have the time to post their own results, and those are the ones that you see, usually, posted within a day or so.

The rest are sent to the Commissioner for review and posting. Results are received via e-mail, and the mail. It's best if results are entered directly from the score sheets, but sometimes they don't get to the office for a week or so, and sometimes months.

If results are not received within 7 days of the event, the Commissioner gets in touch with the person responsible. Some people respond better than others. Every Event Director cares about doing a good job and reporting results on time, but some have priorities and responsibilities, and time constraints that supersede MECA duties.

The Commissioner works on results every day, entering data and correcting mistakes. Please remember that we are entering 1000's of bits of data for every event. There will be mistakes, but they will be fixed. It normally takes at least an hour to enter and review results. The big shows can take 2 - 3 hours, or more. Members are asked to give us at least a week before they freak about results not being posted.

Bottom line: at the end of the season, as long as the results have been sent in, we will make sure that the points are correct. If there are issues with errant Event Directors (and this does happen) we will work with our Members to make sure they get credit for their participation in our contests.

This is a good time to remind everyone to get your yellow copies of your score sheets at every event and keep them in case of any issues.

If the results aren't posted, then they have not been received. If we don't have them, then we are waiting on them. Event Directors are responsible for getting the results reported and sent in a timely manner. Contact your Event Director if you don't see results after a couple of weeks, or you see an error. And, of course, you can contact the Commissioner at [email protected] any time.

Thanks for your understanding and patience.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Results are now posted.

According to the MECA site, I took second. Should I mail my 1st place trophy back?  :laugh:


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

It says I tied for 1st,


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Gary Mac said:


> It says I tied for 1st,


There can't be ties Gary, it messes up the points for qualifying.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

It says I got 3rd. That night I was 4th!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Well results say I got first in stock not second like I did at the show

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Lol meca.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

So I guess that means I actually took home two firsts

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I should print this out and show it to meca at finals along with my tablet scoring system. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BowDown said:


> I should print this out and show it to meca at finals along with my tablet scoring system. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Let me know how that goes--if anything it will be put on the shelf or in the trash can with all the stage and scoring diagrams and revisions Todd and I worked on last year


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Let me know how that goes--if anything it will be put on the shelf or in the trash can with all the stage and scoring diagrams and revisions Todd and I worked on last year


Lol worth a shot. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------

